# I want to argee with somone!



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Unions are good because, They promote US labor, They prevent contractors from giving reticules hours, They try to keep our work our work, EI, well drillers from wiring up well pumps. They give us a good wage for being a skilled labor, Anyone can do what we all do, but only professionals can make it look good:thumbup:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I guess the union is not as bad as everyone thinks:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_im<not so>o_, more blue collars out there should be aware of union history, the concept of unions , the power of collective barganing 

the founders gave a lot to assume that, some at personal risk from the union busters, the pinkertons, etc.

They came from the sweat shops , before child labor laws, before federal standards , and changed the entire employment scene for generations that followed

America enjoyed what is commonly refered to as the great compression after the guilded age, and rode the industrial revolution as participants, _not_ indentured conscripts. Orginized labor being involved or behind every social advance since.

But what goes around comes around, especially power that breeds corruption, and becuase that effect is unaviodable we see conflictions of fundamental democracy that upholds collectivism like the _employee free choice act_

Now the globalists and free traitors are actively pursing that last nail in orginized labor via Koch machinations like their Cato quackery, or millions they pour into campaign funding 

Now the onus of a poor economy is being _blamed _on the unions, who have come under fire in the public sector as a political kicking post

Now we're suppose to forget our history, and turn our backs on collectivism which won world wars, put men on the moon, and elevated America to an unprecidented lifestyle the likes of which had never been seen on this rock's history.

Now the reserve army of unemployed are to focus on their fellow workers extra crumb from the table of corporatism as an economic detriment

Now the very same ilk that prostituted wage slavery in the past proliferates and plunders our prosperity 

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Original post... :sleeping:

Chicken steve... What the F is wrong with you? :bangin:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Original post... :sleeping:
> 
> Chicken steve... What the F is wrong with you? :bangin:


Scott, if you need an explanation of my (or any) stance , post, or opinion forwarded here, you're going to need to be _specific_, and forgo the cartoons.....

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> _im<not so>o_, more blue collars out there should be aware of union history, the concept of unions , the power of collective barganing
> 
> the founders gave a lot to assume that, some at personal risk from the union busters, the pinkertons, etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry chicken.

But if you think your Union leaders are not working hand and hand with the globalists and free traitors,,then they are doing a great job fooling you.

Where were they when the free traitor laws were passed?

They had their pens in hand that's where..

Did you notice all the big union protests back in the 1990's when these guys sold all of us out?

This is what they looked like..:sleep1:

Yes that's right there were non because we were all busy working on those jobs that they signed away at the stroke of a pen then told us how good it will be.

You guys have the right to vote out your union leaders that have been stabbing you guys in the back for years and years they are in with the globalists and free traitors,,Don't let them fool you.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Sorry chicken.
> 
> But if you think your Union leaders are not working hand and hand with the globalists and free traitors,,then they are doing a great job fooling you.
> 
> ...


 
That the unions fought the Pinkertons, reconciled with the Pinkertons, and finally became infiltrated to essentially become the Pinkertons is the jist of my _comes around goes around power corrupts_ line Harry

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> That the unions fought the Pinkertons, reconciled with the Pinkertons, and finally became infiltrated to essentially become the Pinkertons is the jist of my _comes around goes around power corrupts_ line Harry
> 
> ~CS~





> _power corrupts_


I agree with that..:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Isn't this the SAME argument/discussion as always ????


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Isn't this the SAME argument/discussion as always ????


Yes it is..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Scott, if you need an explanation of my (or any) stance , post, or opinion forwarded here, you're going to need to be _specific_, and forgo the cartoons.....
> 
> ~CS~


I don't even read your stuff. It hurts my eyes. Why not just be normal??


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I looked up the word _argee_.

It is a cross between argue and agree.:jester::no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I looked up the word _argee_.
> 
> It is a cross between argue and agree.:jester::no:


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't even read your stuff. It hurts my eyes. Why not just be normal??


why not simply withhold comment Scott

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Isn't this the SAME argument/discussion as always ????


 
the devil's in the details Pete....~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> why not simply withhold comment Scott
> 
> ~CS~


Why not simply try to be a little more normal? :jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> why not simply withhold comment Scott


 I think he's trying to say that your position gets lost in text that's hard to read.

Nothing personal, but it is tough on the eyes.

-John


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't even read your stuff. It hurts my eyes. Why not just be normal??


Yea, really, your point is miniscule to your boisterous font.



Big John said:


> I think he's trying to say that your position gets lost in text that's hard to read.
> 
> Nothing personal, but it is tough on the eyes.
> 
> -John


Yep, I have been meaning to ask chicken what the deal was. I still think he is a troll from some place I cannot mention.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Yea, really, your point is miniscule to your boisterous font.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have been meaning to ask chicken what the deal was. I still think he is a troll from some place I cannot mention.


He said in one of his post's that he has eye trouble.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Unions were around from the founding of this country .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Unions were around from the founding of this country .


So have thieves and scoundrels ........ :laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> So have thieves and scoundrels ........ :laughing:


 idiots and fools also, great men too.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have seen some of the finest work installed from the 60's and 70's by the union. Some A card shops today still take alot of pride in their workmanship. However it all falls upon the bosses and I have seen and even worked for a few union hack shops. The only thing that scares me is when a union guy who only works with rmc and bx ,moonlights and attempts to wire a residential house.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I have seen some of the finest work installed from the 60's and 70's by the union. Some A card shops today still take alot of pride in their workmanship. However it all falls upon the bosses and I have seen and even worked for a few union hack shops. The only thing that scares me is when a union guy who only works with rmc and bx ,moonlights and attempts to wire a residential house.


 What do you mean by A card/ B card?


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> I looked up the word _argee_.
> 
> It is a cross between argue and agree.:jester::no:


 Yes, thank you. I'm hoping the mods might change that for me? I really need to start proof reading before posting


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> why not simply withhold comment Scott
> 
> ~CS~


yeah right! :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Unions are good because, They promote US labor, They prevent contractors from giving reticules hours,


If you want to be taken serious, please learn to spell "ridiculous"......


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

steelersman said:


> If you want to be taken serious, please learn to spell "ridiculous"......


 :laughing: Gotcha!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> and forgo the cartoons.....


:lol: You have the wrong forum. :yes:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> :lol: You have the wrong forum. :yes:


:gunsmilie::gun_bandana::tank::zorro::bangin: :scooter:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :gunsmilie::gun_bandana::tank::zorro::bangin:


:detective: :yawn: :sleep1:


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> So have thieves and scoundrels ........ :laughing:


 

That is why unions were needed.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

AnthonyClifton said:


> That is why unions were needed.


:thumbup:

The lounge act must not be going well if you are hanging with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> The lounge act must not be going well if you are hanging with us. :thumbsup:


 

What do you think I am a comedian or something? My point blew yours out of the water, so you change the subject.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

AnthonyClifton said:


> What do you think I am a comedian or something?


So you have never heard of Tony Clifton? OK. :laughing: 




> My point blew yours out of the water, so you change the subject.


No.

My 'point' was the fact that something, or someone, has been around a long time means nothing. It always comes down to what they are doing today.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> So you have never heard of Tony Clifton? OK. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My name is Anthony Clifton. Yes, people call me Tony. I have heard of me.:blink:



Unions were around because they were needed. There are not many union jobs left in hte private sector, which is why the economy is in the toilet. Our government only representsthe rich and corporations. Yes, I am a democrat.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> So you have never heard of Tony Clifton? OK. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I just noticed that you have nearly 8,00 posts in less than a year. Are you unemployed or something? You must post all day.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> What do you mean by A card/ B card?


A card is master journeyman/ b card is jr journeyman.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> A card is master journeyman/ b card is jr journeyman.


That's not true. A card is commercial/ or anything over 3 stories . B card is residential

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> That's not true. A card is commercial/ or anything over 3 stories . B card is residential
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 Maybe it's changed , shop I worked for and others I knew where allowed on commercial jobs under 3500 sq ft as a B card IBEW 25. IBEW 25 out here no longer has any clout other than state and a few county jobs. Even most of the county bids are going non union .


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

AnthonyClifton said:


> I just noticed that you have nearly 8,00 posts in less than a year. Are you unemployed or something? You must post all day.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

The unions are ruining the country. Just look at all the power they have.
I don't care. I'm riding the wave all the way to the bank.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> The unions are ruining the country. Just look at all the power they have.
> I don't care. I'm riding the wave all the way to the bank.



But yet you live in Philly. All things being equal I think I would rather Not be in Philly............


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> But yet you live in Philly. All things being equal I think I would rather Not be in Philly............


Kinda biased when you live in paradise.
I went there on vacation a while back. I signed their locals book, this way I can claim the whole trip on my taxes and cushion my return.
Gotta learn how to play the system, just like the Wall Street big boys. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> The unions are ruining the country. Just look at all the power they have.
> I don't care. I'm riding the wave all the way to the bank.


I know a guy who is a union heavy machinery operator for Asplundh. A real As#hole, you remind me of him:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I know a guy who is a union heavy machinery operator for Asplundh. A real As#hole, you remind me of him:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jrannis said:


>


That is .............awesome. Decked to the floor.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

It looked like he used an open hand too! That's what I call a b17ch slap.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

AnthonyClifton said:


> I just noticed that you have nearly 8,00 posts in less than a year. Are you unemployed or something? You must post all day.


 
Yea he went bankrupt a while back and he spends all his free time in here pretending otherwise.

Oh wait..nevermind


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I would like to offer something about the other cheek, but it might make Mcclary get upset..........:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

AnthonyClifton said:


> I just noticed that you have nearly 8,00 posts in less than a year. Are you unemployed or something?


I have not been unemployed for more than 1 day in the past 15 years but thanks for your concern. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have not been unemployed for more than 1 day in the past 15 years but thanks for your concern. :laughing:



That means you need to charge more..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yes..*

My main goal is to work less and make more. That gives me the ability to spend more quality time here with McCleary's Electrical and Peter D.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Yea he went bankrupt a while back and he spends all his free time in here pretending otherwise.
> 
> Oh wait..nevermind


 poor robin, tin foil hat a bit tight?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I have not been unemployed for more than 1 day in the past 15 years but thanks for your concern. :laughing:


 Yea Mc Ds always needs a frycook :laughing::laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> :laughing: Gotcha!


Actually looking back on the title of this thread, I can't tell if you mean argue or agree.......that's sad......


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

both can coexist, both can even be a productive debate

come to think of it, there's a google worthy term

_>>>>debate<<<<<_

i suppose one mans forum is another's chat, eh?

~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jrannis said:


>


Does he get some kind of super powers from taking off his T shirt.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Does he get some kind of super powers from taking off his T shirt.. :laughing:


He did not want to wrinkle it..:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Seems to be the same old same old


----------

